
Weekly Roundup: The Passion of Saint iGNUcius Edition - jensgk
https://jackbaruth.com/?p=16779
======
Uhhrrr
"In true Stallman fashion, this was

a) absolutely correct from a logical perspective; b) mind-blowingly stupid
from a perspective of The Current Year."

I think this says worse things about The Current Year than it does about
Stallman.

